# Snakewood skinner



## Texasstate (Feb 22, 2020)

Working on a snakewood skinner 

it’s a blank i got from woodcraft 

Just got first coat of tru oil

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2020)

Thatssssss ssssexay.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Feb 22, 2020)

Very nice! Like that red veneer layer too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 22, 2020)

Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 22, 2020)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2020)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2020)

There's that dang snakewood. Hope this one doesn't crack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2020)

I need a skinner. If it cracks, just send it to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks great Justin! The tru oil really enhances the wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2020)

Scales are dynamite! Will only get better with more finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 22, 2020)

Not sure if I wanna do a high gloss finish or more of a matte look 

opinions?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2020)

Matte

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2020)

High gloss...all that work to put on a finish only to have it come out dull...no thanks....High gloss please

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks great,i really like snakewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 23, 2020)

Snakewood amazing look. Can't wait to see final piece. I vote high gloss too but going to be beautiful not matter which way you go. Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2020)

I prefer gloss. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 24, 2020)

Done three or four coats of tru oil 

question 
This is my first time using tru oil 
Do y’all poly over for a higher gloss ?? 

tips would be appreciated


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2020)

Are you sanding between coats. I find it usually takes 5, 6 or more depending on the wood and how porous till it builds a slick surface


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 24, 2020)

What a wonderful look what ever you do it will be great for sure great now Very impressive


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes sanding with 0000 steel wool and these white finishing pads that are super slick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 24, 2020)

Third tru oil coat and some white pad sanding 

I want more gloss !!!!!


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 25, 2020)

Looking good. Think you just need to build more coats to get the nice glossy finish. Looking really good so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

